# Some bike porn



## poolboy1 (Dec 1, 2013)

Getting a few together in one spot.


----------



## poolboy1 (Dec 1, 2013)

I liked the way this picture looks


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 1, 2013)

*Wow*

I'm exited!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 1, 2013)

poolboy1 said:


> I liked the way this picture looks
> View attachment 125367




Daaaaaaaaammmmmmmnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn. Ive seen one of those I think at a coaster ride


----------



## aasmitty757 (Dec 1, 2013)

Very impressive, nice herd!


----------



## JOEL (Dec 1, 2013)

How'd that BMX bike get in there. You should set some traps.


----------



## jd56 (Dec 1, 2013)

Wow, lots of vibrant colors....love the bars on the airflos.
WOW!!! No rust in these pics.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bikesnbuses (Dec 1, 2013)

I like the Darrel Young bag!Was the bike/bag his? Looks like it  Oh yeah...and the rest are awesome too..If you like awesome bikes :eek:


----------



## scrubbinrims (Dec 1, 2013)

Very nice.
Where's the bluebird you picked up at the MLC Spring swap...the bedroom?
Chris


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 1, 2013)

scrubbinrims said:


> Very nice.
> Where's the bluebird you picked up at the MLC Spring swap...the bedroom?
> Chris




Either in bed next to him or it chained to the ceiling IN the bedroom so he has something to look at on those lonely nights.


----------



## poolboy1 (Dec 1, 2013)

bikesnbuses said:


> I like the Darrel Young bag!Was the bike/bag? Looks like it  Oh yeah...and the rest are awesome too..If you like awesome bikes :eek:




Very cool seems like we have some BMX guys here. The JMC 24 cruiser is one of two ever made for DY i have the JMC DY bike bag and helmet all nos parts used to build. The other was one of Wade Nomura 26 race bikes one of three ever made in black complete history and helmet. Not pictured is a 54 VW vert that i am restoring now... What kind of bus do you have?


----------



## bikesnbuses (Dec 1, 2013)

Ive got an original paint 61 single cab,came from CA...


----------



## poolboy1 (Dec 1, 2013)

scrubbinrims said:


> Very nice.
> Where's the bluebird you picked up at the MLC Spring swap...the bedroom?
> Chris




The BB is still in the box sitting next to another speedline i am working on..Took a year to get painted and need to drop off the chrome and put it together.


----------



## slick (Dec 1, 2013)

Damn show off. LOL! Looks great buddy. Now take them outside for some daylight shots. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## poolboy1 (Dec 1, 2013)

Here is one of the verts i built just sold a bit ago.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Dec 1, 2013)

Niiiice  One of my favorite color combos..My old boss sold one we worked on just like it (same color combo,but a 53?)at Barrett Jackson about 18 years ago


----------



## poolboy1 (Dec 1, 2013)

One of my fav color combo i miss her..


----------



## Crazybikelady (Dec 2, 2013)

Woooooooooooooo Doggy!!!! Those are some fine lookin' fellows you have there!


----------



## Iverider (Dec 2, 2013)

bikesnbuses said:


> ive got an original paint 61 single cab,came from ca...:d




damn you!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 2, 2013)

Meh... not enough Huffys...


----------



## poolboy1 (Dec 4, 2013)

Please find me a HUFFY!!!!!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 4, 2013)

poolboy1 said:


> Please find me a HUFFY!!!!!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Huffy-Thund...354?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43c28c6fa2


----------



## poolboy1 (Dec 4, 2013)

LOL.... That bike is way better then any of yours


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 4, 2013)

poolboy1 said:


> LOL.... That bike is way better then any of yours




I know! I almost didn't post it, but then I thought what the heck, I'll never be able to afford a bike that cool...
I'm just thankful I'm not so bad off I have to settle for one of those Shelbys!


----------



## poolboy1 (Dec 7, 2013)

37fleetwood said:


> i know! I almost didn't post it, but then i thought what the heck, i'll never be able to afford a bike that cool...
> I'm just thankful i'm not so bad off i have to settle for one of those shelbys!




lol.............


----------

